# Super Supreme 10th Degree Grandmaster Soke



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 23, 2006)

With hard work, anything is possible.  

Super Supreme 10th Degree Grandmaster Soke


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 23, 2006)

this is pretty damn funny.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 23, 2006)

I particularly like the comments in really small type.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 23, 2006)

Is he any relation to Jackie Martin?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 23, 2006)

_Grandmaster Soke Ron still continues his research (by reading more books and magazines and wathcing the "Karate Kid" movies)._

Never stop learning....a true inspiration.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 23, 2006)

I *like* this guy.  :ultracool


----------



## green meanie (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, but he's only claiming it in Ron Mar Do which I guess is just short for 'the way of Ron Martin'.
It's easy to be super supreme 10th Degree when you just have to be yourself.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 23, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Yes, but he's only claiming it in Ron Mar Do which I guess is just short for 'the way of Ron Martin'.
> It's easy to be super supreme 10th Degree when you just have to be yourself.


 
Maybe we are all supreme ultra-grandmaster sokemons!!!


----------



## green meanie (Jun 23, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Maybe we are all supreme ultra-grandmaster sokemons!!!


Indeed we are. You can call me Mr. Doctor Professor Grand Master Meanie.


----------



## GuruJim1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Then I am *Super Supreme With Cheese 10th Degree Grandmaster Hogue*. :jediduel:  Oh Yeah Feel The Force...LOL.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 24, 2006)

I got a BB in RON MAR DO.....
he even gave me an official pair of black socks to wear just in case
my belt got too dirty to wear in class

:karate:


----------



## bydand (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't know about all the Super Supreme titles, just seems a bit pretentious to me.  I would like the title of Loaded Soke myself.  Anybody who has ever ordered a pizza would know that you have the most to offer right away.  Plus it is sweet, short and to the point.

I like this site.  While laughing through it reading his small type inserts, you get the chilling insight that this is the exact thing some people do for real.  I enjoyed the whole thing, the best is his list of questions.  Do you have $150.00 to become a Master of Ron Mar Do?   If you answered yes to question (whatever number the above question was)....


----------



## Drac (Jun 24, 2006)

I am awed by his magnifigance..


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 25, 2006)

lol!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 6, 2006)

I got $150 !  I got $150! But those doritos look sooooooo goood too.....


----------

